# Sound snd_hda



## manti (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi 
please help set up sound. I read snd_hda(4) did not understand it...


/boot/device.hints

```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid31.config="as=2 seq=0 device=Speaker"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid25.config="as=2 seq=15 device=Headphones"
```



```
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Analog Devices AD1984A
hdac0: HDA Codec #1: Lucent/Agere Systems (Unknown)
hdac0: hdac_audio_as_parse: Pin 21 has wrong direction for association 2! Disabling association.
hdac0: hdac_audio_as_parse: Duplicate pin 0 (22) in association 6! Disabling association.
hdac0: hdac_audio_as_parse: Pin 22 has wrong direction for association 6! Disabling association.
pcm0: <HDA Analog Devices AD1984A PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
```


```
hdac0: Probing codec #0...
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Analog Devices AD1984A
hdac0:  HDA Codec ID: 0x11d4194a
hdac0:        Vendor: 0x11d4
hdac0:        Device: 0x194a
hdac0:      Revision: 0x04
hdac0:      Stepping: 0x00
hdac0: PCI Subvendor: 0x30e6103c
hdac0:  Found audio FG nid=1 startnode=2 endnode=43 total=41
hdac0: Probing codec #1...
hdac0: HDA Codec #1: Lucent/Agere Systems (Unknown)
hdac0:  HDA Codec ID: 0x11c11040
hdac0:        Vendor: 0x11c1
hdac0:        Device: 0x1040
hdac0:      Revision: 0x02
hdac0:      Stepping: 0x00
hdac0: PCI Subvendor: 0x30e6103c
hdac0:  Found modem FG nid=1 startnode=2 endnode=127 total=125
hdac0: 
hdac0: Processing audio FG cad=0 nid=1...
hdac0: GPIO: 0x40000003 NumGPIO=3 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdac0:  nid 17 0x02212040 as  4 seq  0    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color    Grey misc 0
hdac0: Patching pin config nid=17 0x02212040 -> 0x02212010
hdac0:  nid 18 0x01014010 as  1 seq  0      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Green misc 0
hdac0: Patching pin config nid=18 0x01014010 -> 0x01014020
hdac0:  nid 19 0x413711f0 as 15 seq  0            CD  None jack  7 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac0:  nid 20 0x02a12060 as  6 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color    Grey misc 0
hdac0:  nid 21 0x91a7112e as  2 seq 14           Mic Fixed jack  7 loc 17 color   Black misc 1
hdac0:  nid 22 0x9217411f as  1 seq 15       Speaker Fixed jack  7 loc 18 color   Green misc 1
hdac0: Patching pin config nid=22 0x9217411f -> 0x92174160
hdac0:  nid 23 0x41a6e130 as  3 seq  0           Mic  None jack  6 loc  1 color   White misc 1
hdac0: Patching widget caps nid=26 0x00400000 -> 0x00700000
hdac0:  nid 27 0x41561150 as  5 seq  0   Digital-out  None jack  6 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac0: Patching pin config nid=27 0x41561150 -> 0x41561180
hdac0:  nid 28 0x01813021 as  2 seq  1       Line-in  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Blue misc 0
hdac0: Patching pin config nid=28 0x01813021 -> 0x01813090
hdac0: GHOST: nid=42 j=0 entnum=4 index=0 res=0x00002701
hdac0: Patched pins configuration:
hdac0:  nid 17 0x02212010 as  1 seq  0    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color    Grey misc 0
hdac0:  nid 18 0x01014020 as  2 seq  0      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Green misc 0
hdac0:  nid 19 0x413711f0 as 15 seq  0            CD  None jack  7 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 20 0x02a12060 as  6 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color    Grey misc 0
hdac0:  nid 21 0x91a7112e as  2 seq 14           Mic Fixed jack  7 loc 17 color   Black misc 1
hdac0:  nid 22 0x92174160 as  6 seq  0       Speaker Fixed jack  7 loc 18 color   Green misc 1
hdac0:  nid 23 0x41a6e130 as  3 seq  0           Mic  None jack  6 loc  1 color   White misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 27 0x41561180 as  8 seq  0   Digital-out  None jack  6 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 28 0x01813090 as  9 seq  0       Line-in  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Blue misc 0
hdac0: hdac_audio_as_parse: Pin 21 has wrong direction for association 2! Disabling association.
hdac0: hdac_audio_as_parse: Duplicate pin 0 (22) in association 6! Disabling association.
hdac0: hdac_audio_as_parse: Pin 22 has wrong direction for association 6! Disabling association.
hdac0: 4 associations found:
hdac0: Association 0 (1) out:
hdac0:  Pin nid=17 seq=0
hdac0: Association 1 (2) out (disabled):
hdac0:  Pin nid=18 seq=0
hdac0:  Pin nid=21 seq=14
hdac0: Association 2 (6) in (disabled):
hdac0:  Pin nid=22 seq=0
hdac0: Association 3 (9) in:
hdac0:  Pin nid=28 seq=0
hdac0: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdac0:  Pin 17 traced to DAC 3
hdac0: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing association 3 (9)
hdac0:  Pin 28 traced to ADC 8
hdac0: Association 3 (9) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing input monitor
hdac0:  Tracing nid 32 to out
```


----------



## zspider (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm having a similar issue with my laptop. Haven't made any progress on it. Perhaps I can figure this one out. 

I can tell right away your NID's are totally wrong, they aren't even listed on the table.

Try,


```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid22.config="as=6 seq=0 device=Speaker"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid17.config="as=6 seq=15 device=Headphones"
```

No guarantees that it will work.


----------



## manti (Nov 17, 2012)

zspider said:
			
		

> I'm having a similar issue with my laptop. Haven't made any progress on it. Perhaps I can figure this one out.
> 
> I can tell right away your NID's are totally wrong, they aren't even listed on the table.
> 
> ...



I changed the settings but still no sound.
Maybe sysctl is wrong?
[CMD="cat sysctl.conf | grep hw"][/CMD]

```
hw.snd.default_unit=0
```


----------



## zspider (Nov 17, 2012)

manti said:
			
		

> I changed the settings but still no sound.
> Maybe sysctl is wrong?
> [CMD="cat sysctl.conf | grep hw"][/CMD]
> 
> ...



That is possible too. What version and architecture of FreeBSD are you running?

Run cat /dev/sndstat and post the output.


----------



## manti (Nov 17, 2012)

zspider said:
			
		

> That is possible too. What version and architecture of FreeBSD are you running?
> 
> Run cat /dev/sndstat and post the output.





cat /dev/sndstat


```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Analog Devices AD1984A PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
```
[CMD="uname -a"]
[/CMD]

```
FreeBSD pcbsd 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Thu Nov 15 23:01:04 CET 2012  
   root@pcbsd:/usr/src/sys/i386/compile/BSD  i386
```


----------



## zspider (Nov 17, 2012)

Ok that isn't the issue clearly. You're certain that the hardware is supported, if it is, then the solution lies in the hints file, I figure. You're certain the sound isn't muted, if this is laptop, press the volume + button. Take out the headphone line from the hints file and see if that helps at all. I'm not sure why no one else is interested in helping with any of these issues, if those don't work, I don't know what will.


----------



## manti (Nov 19, 2012)

```
hdac0: <Intel 82801I High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xd8900000-0xd8903fff irq 17 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Analog Devices AD1984A
hdac0: HDA Codec #1: Lucent/Agere Systems (Unknown)
[B]hdac0: hdac_audio_as_parse: Pin 20 has wrong direction for association 6! Disabling association.[/B]
pcm0: <HDA Analog Devices AD1984A PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
```


----------



## zspider (Nov 19, 2012)

Your speaker is on Pin 22. Pin 20 is the Mic and the patched pins config says Pin 20 is on association 6?


----------



## ColdfireMC (Nov 21, 2012)

probably, plug detection is making trouble.

can you try ossv4?


----------



## manti (Nov 21, 2012)

It works:


```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid18.config="as=0"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid17.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid22.config="as=1 seq=0"
```


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 30, 2012)

zspider said:
			
		

> I'm not sure why no one else is interested in helping with any of these issues, if those don't work, I don't know what will.



I'll try. Try adding these lines to your rc.conf file:


```
snddetect_enable="YES"
mixer_enable="YES"
```

They're what I use on my laptop.


----------

